# Link to an interesting post - Home Depot gear repurposed



## kcsphil (Jun 12, 2015)

Spotted this in a feed from another website:

https://www.ginkandgasoline.com/fly...e-fly-fishing-life-hacks-from-the-home-depot/

Looks like another good excuse to go to Home Depot . . . . .


----------

